# Automatic, Drive?, Overdrive?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok so like whats the deal with the DRIVE or OVERDRIVE like i understand the concept of it but in racing like at a track is it DRIVE or OVERDRIVE? and can having the auto trans in POWER mode actually hurt you in diffrent types of racing?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

When racing or driving in town: Drive
Highway cruising: Overdrive


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It's basically putting the car* into a lower gear when you take overdrive off..


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

A few weeks old but Ive seen a few OD question around here and there so I thought Id put more detail into it.

With 5/6 speed manual transmissions most of the gears will be 1.0+ ratio. Meaning for every X rotatio at the crank is X rotation at the drive shaft (or somewhere else, forget.. but after the tranny). And typically the 5/6th gear will be whats called Overdrive, meaning its a -1.0 ratio. Example in most 5 speeds.. average will be 1.0 ratio of 4th gear, being 3000RPMs at the crank is 3000RPMs at the drive shaft. 5th gear will be 0.75 ratio.. being 3000RPMs at the crank will be 2000RPMs at the drive shaft. End result is lower RPMs for higher speeds, better gas milage.

Here is where the question really keeps coming up.. automatic transmissions. Anymore most will be 4 speed, the final gear being a overdrive.. -1.0 ratio. But the automatics are set up is to get to the final gear as soon as possible.. depending on a few things of course but thats all on how the person drives. But anyway.. if you keep OD off on them, it tends to stay in lower gears. Good for acceleration, bad for gas milage at crusing speeds.

Just felt like I would put that all out there.. for me its best if things are explained then just a yes or no answer, figured maybe some other people are as crazy as me. =p


----------

